# La Monte Young



## Albert7

Underrated dude who did The Well-Tuned Piano piece... very nice and long. Kudos.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Monte_Young


----------



## Mandryka

Albert7 said:


> Underrated dude who did The Well-Tuned Piano piece... very nice and long. Kudos.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Monte_Young


Don't you think that it's unfeasibly long? I do.


----------



## Albert7

Mandryka said:


> Don't you think that it's unfeasibly long? I do.


Yeah... it's longer than Feldman's String Quartet 2... but I will try after April to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

^ The fuss is totally worth it. The septimal overtones of the tuned piano make a beautiful otherworldly resonance. The whole thing used to be on youtube... I think you'd have to buy it now.


----------



## Albert7

SeptimalTritone said:


> ^ The fuss is totally worth it. The septimal overtones of the tuned piano make a beautiful otherworldly resonance. The whole thing used to be on youtube... I think you'd have to buy it now.


No worries... hunting down this piece is alone work the Holy Grail of compositions.


----------



## Mandryka

Someone I know who was part of the Lamonte Young scene in New York said that you really are expected to listen to Well Tuned Piano, from begining to end. It was supposed to be transformative, enlightening, a spiritual practice. This may not be the case for a the big Feldman Quartet, I don't know if Feldman really intended a single focused listening session it, or what. Or why.

If anyone wants me to put WTP on symphonyshare I will.


----------



## Guest

I must confess I know very little (translation: nothing) about *La Monte Young* except for one piece which I heard before I experienced La *Cage's* *4'33"*, which is this one:




When I first heard it I was preparing for a cello exam and needed a "contemporary" piece that would show off my skills. I passed, though I always kept a place for this piece in my heart as it gave me pause for thought about music/sound and opened my ears to how one may well make "music" of any sonic material. Also the universality of the interval of the 5th. 
I also thought (and still do) that La Monte Young has one of the sexiest sounding names. I shall be contacting the Moderators shortly to modify my name to Talking La Monte's Youngish Head.


----------



## Mandryka

TalkingHead said:


> I must confess I know very little (translation: nothing) about *La Monte Young* except for one piece which I heard before I experienced La *Cage's* *4'33"*, which is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first heard it I was preparing for a cello exam and needed a "contemporary" piece that would show off my skills. I passed, though I always kept a place for this piece in my heart as it gave me pause for thought about music/sound and opened my ears to how one may well make "music" of any sonic material. Also the universality of the interval of the 5th.
> I also thought (and still do) that La Monte Young has one of the sexiest sounding names. I shall be contacting the Moderators shortly to modify my name to Talking La Monte's Youngish Head.


An even better name than La Monte Young is the name of his friend Charlemagne Palestine, whose music is not dissimilar and who was part of the same New York movement.


----------



## Albert7

Mandryka said:


> An even better name than La Monte Young is the name of his friend Charlemagne Palestine, whose music is not dissimilar and who was part of the same New York movement.


Thanks, I will have to check his pal's work as well. That should be another adventure.


----------

